# Tesco Insurance - classed as pedigree?



## roper10 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

I was looking for a insurance section for this website but may have missed it, so apologize if this thread is not where it should be.

I'm comparing insurance quotes this afternoon, plenty of verbal advice at work has been to go with Tesco bank as slightly cheaper than pet plan (club points etc as well)

However the drop down menu for Tesco has Cockapoo listed under pedigree, this sky rockets the price to way above a pet plan price.

Has anyone here got Tesco insurance? if so what breed/type did you choose?

My concern is getting stung on any potential claim if selected wrong.

best regards


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If the insurance company list cockapoo as an option then choosing something else will risk your policy being invalid in the event of a claim. 

Molly is insured with Petplan as a cockapoo - I believe from a breeder friend that a couple of years ago all the major companies raised premiums for cockapoos as statistically they were experiencing a high number of claims.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I arranged my petplan insurance over the phone and the claims person advised me to insure Lola under cocker cross even though I said she was a cockapoo. Then when I got Nina, I phoned again and told them she was a second generation cockapoo and the papers came back with Nina insured as cocker x poodle. I phoned to ask as I was worried that the insurance would be invalid as she is a cockpoo on the vet records and her breeding papers but they assured me cocker x poodle was absolutely fine. My premiums aren't bad, I have 1 cat and both dogs on multipet.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I had this concern when insuring Bailey. I phoned the insurance company who said to make sure the vet had the same description as they had, e.g. Cockapoo, poodle cross or cocker cross. 

My vet had Bailey down as a Cockapoo therefore I had to insure her as a Cockapoo, otherwise insurance could be void. It was slightly more expensive but not much.

Interestingly the poodle cross was the cheapest option.


----------



## roper10 (Aug 31, 2014)

thanks for the info - decided to go with pet plan.

Beware though, they wanted £19 a month on the phone using the policy number from the 4 week free.

Got it for £15 a month on the petplan website doing a new quote.

exact same policy

cheeky buggers!


----------

